# personal experiences and opinions... aeroports.?



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

alright... i've always been a slot port guy, but i'm wanting to do aeros. i'm planning on building another box for my 9512, wanting to tune it to around 33-35hz. i was thinking on doing a single 6", but i dont wanna jump into it with little to no knowledge... so any suggestions.? wanna know who's used them and how it worked for them. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I have used both slotted and flared (aero) ports in many different box builds. I prefer flared just for cutting down on build time. Personally I feel flared ports musically sound better with less chances of port noise. If you are going to build for one 12 I'd do 2 4" flared full length ports instead of the 1 6". I have a single DC LVL 3 12 in about 2 cube box with two 4" flared ports roughly tuned around 33hz. I have about 500 watts on it and it is very impressive does about 139 on the glass, just for reference.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm about to build an enclosure for a Death Penalty 12 and I've considered using aeros. My only concern is whether I would get enough port area by use of the aeros.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

BlackFx4InTn said:


> I'm about to build an enclosure for a Death Penalty 12 and I've considered using aeros. My only concern is whether I would get enough port area by use of the aeros.


area and if you have enough internals for the port lengths. I've ran up to 8 4" ports to get the maximum port area once. It of course was for a fart box.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I have used both slotted and flared (aero) ports in many different box builds. I prefer flared just for cutting down on build time. Personally I feel flared ports musically sound better with less chances of port noise. If you are going to build for one 12 I'd do 2 4" flared full length ports instead of the 1 6". I have a single DC LVL 3 12 in about 2 cube box with two 4" flared ports roughly tuned around 33hz. I have about 500 watts on it and it is very impressive does about 139 on the glass, just for reference.


That actually seems pretty good, I've been talking to other DD owners and they recommend 1-2 6's. The difference is basically 6sq in. Im going to finish planning it out before I get into anything. Im having second thoughts about keeping around 36hz like I have now. 

That's not a bad meter for 500w. I hit a 138.6 windshield on music in a sealed trunk around 1000w. New recone, new amp, new box, I clamped at 1217.56 recently with a 1.1 imp rise. Haven't gotten metered in a while, but im going straight to the TL once I build my next box


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> That actually seems pretty good, I've been talking to other DD owners and they recommend 1-2 6's. The difference is basically 6sq in. Im going to finish planning it out before I get into anything. Im having second thoughts about keeping around 36hz like I have now.
> 
> That's not a bad meter for 500w. I hit a 138.6 windshield on music in a sealed trunk around 1000w. New recone, new amp, new box, I clamped at 1217.56 recently with a 1.1 imp rise. Haven't gotten metered in a while, but im going straight to the TL once I build my next box


I'm sure if I tuned the box up I can break the 140 but, the system is coming apart today and being part out to my other vehicles.

Give the flared ports a try and I am sure you will enjoy them. Besides all else they are very cool looking if installed properly. Most novice car audio enthusiasts have no idea those ports even exist.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I'm sure if I tuned the box up I can break the 140 but, the system is coming apart today and being part out to my other vehicles.
> 
> Give the flared ports a try and I am sure you will enjoy them. Besides all else they are very cool looking if installed properly. Most novice car audio enthusiasts have no idea those ports even exist.


Will do man! When you use them, do you build the port outside or inside the box? I know people have different thoughts about this.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> Will do man! When you use them, do you build the port outside or inside the box? I know people have different thoughts about this.


From our experience, the only reason to go outside is if you don't have room internally. Majority of the external use are for SPL applications only.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> From our experience, the only reason to go outside is if you don't have room internally. Majority of the external use are for SPL applications only.


Thanks for the help man. The people at soundpressure sometimes take a while to reply. My final decision will be. Between a 2.8^ box with either 2 4' or 1 6" tuned to about 36hz. Maybe even shoot the subs towards the seats. Thanks again man. Enjoy your gobble gobble.day!


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

When using Aeros you only need half of the port volume compared to a standard slot ported enclosure (i.e. 8-10sqin per ft3 ) for most daily apps.

1 - 4" = 12.56 sqin
1 - 6" = 28.26 sqin


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've heard of that rule… im using about 42-44sq in right now. Im thinking if using just a single 6' for now. If anything box. #8 will be using 2 4's. Lol


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

sorry to bring this thread back up guys, but i got another question. i'm about to order another DD9512 and decided on doing 2 6" aeros. i wanted to know if it was alright to have half the port in the box and half outside, since i might not have enough space in the enclosure, and i dont want to have 2 aeroports sticking out all the way down to my dash (exaggeration)


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^That would be fine. remember to calculate port displacement accordingly.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. About how far should I keep the port away from the end of the box about?


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^the rule of thumb is the diameter of the port.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks very much man. once i get enough money to get another 9512, i'll see how the enclosure ends up.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

boogeyman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^the rule of thumb is the diameter of the port.


 I agree, but to be more specific, one port diameter away from the back wall should be a minimum. If you are closer than one port diameter from the side walls, then that will drop your tuning frequency in the same way that a slot port along the side walls tunes lower than if it was further away. In which case, its a good thing because the extra air-mass being coupled frees you from having to have such a long port.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oscar said:


> I agree, but to be more specific, one port diameter away from the back wall should be a minimum. If you are closer than one port diameter from the side walls, then that will drop your tuning frequency in the same way that a slot port along the side walls tunes lower than if it was further away. In which case, its a good thing because the extra air-mass being coupled frees you from having to have such a long port.


so you're kind of saying, that if i wanted to tune lower without using a longer port, just have it less than 1 port diameter away.?


----------

